# PFC and Plants for SA Cichlid Tank



## euphr (Aug 9, 2015)

i am building a new main tank, 180 gallon acrylic.

We want to continue using plants with the south american cichlids but we are trying to determine the right substrate. Was looking at Eco complete for plants, but i am also reading that PFC is good. I am not sure if sand is good for south american cichlids as i know from mine that they like to move the gravel around.

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

This would depend on which plants you are keeping. I do not want to discourage anyone from buying what they want, but I had 2 plnated tanks for years. One with Eco Complete and the other with just plain gravel which I added Laterite to the base. Both tanks plants grew like mad. So draw your own conclution.


----------



## euphr (Aug 9, 2015)

Anyone have experience with plants in PFC? Do south american chiclids like sand?


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Do you mean Pool Filter Sand? PFS? I'm not sure what PFC would be.

I keep PFS with my south americans, mainly geophagus tank and they are constantly sifting through it. Gravel would not be a good idea with Geo's.

For my plant only tank, I'm using gravel with laterite as I'm too cheap to buy the good stuff!!


----------



## euphr (Aug 9, 2015)

Yes i meant PFS pool filter sand.  I guess i was tired when i created this.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Simple plants like Java ferns and Anubias can grow fine, but that's because they really don't need to be planted like traditional plants. But if you're using just PFS, you'd need root tabs in your planted areas.


----------

